# Expanding table hardware



## Rewoodworking (Nov 26, 2010)

Does anyone know where to buy the Mechanical hardware for the expanding table ???


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What size? Rockler sells a metal one that will open up I believe 60". Woodworkers Hardware sells them up to 36". They also sell all the pins, locking mechanisms and table levelers too.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

I have bought quite a bit here, http://www.tablelegs.com/Parts.aspx. I found them to be a little cheaper for the same items than others.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Rewoodworking said:


> Does anyone know where to buy the Mechanical hardware for the expanding table ???


Are you referring to this table?
.
















 







.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

did you google it?


----------



## 7nyerik (May 25, 2013)

*Table slides*

Try http://www.osbornewood.com/table-slides.cfm


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Lee valley has a couple of types of expanding table rails. I have used the all wood ones with success.

You could make your own fairly easily but the savings would not be justified by the time it took.


----------



## neilorrick (Jun 1, 2013)

Any type of hardware you can find online like ebay and amazon is the right place to search if you do not want to buy online so search it in your local market I know it's difficult.


----------

